# interesting recipes?



## bboy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm new to the site =D
But yeah, i'm looking for some new recipes to try. Anyone have any good recipes I can try?

thnx


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I don;t understand the question - the site is full of good and interesting recipes. Have you looked through it? Are these not interesting to you? Then why don;t you say what kind of recipes you're looking for that aren';t already on the site. It's way too general a question.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

There are plenty of great and interesting recipes on this site:

Weight Watchers recipe cards, circa 1974


----------



## bboy (Oct 11, 2007)

I have looked through the site. I just want somebody to recommend a recipe, something that they know is good. ^.^


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Since you don't seem to be picky, how about this:

Kasha Varnishkes

1 cup medium buckwheat groats 

1 egg

2 cups boiling chicken stock or water with chicken boullion OR 2 cups water with 1-1/2

teaspoons salt

1 quart water

1 cup uncooked bowtie noodles or wide egg noodles broken in pieces

3 tablespoons vegetable oil, margarine, butter or schmaltz

1 large onion, coarsely chopped

Prepare the kasha: 

1. In a small bowl, combine the kasha groats with the egg and mix until each grain is coated with egg. 

2. Place in a medium-sized saucepan over moderately high heat. Stir constantly with a wooden spoon until the groats separate and the egg begins to dry, about 3 minutes. The groats will smell toasty.

3. Remove from heat and pour boiling chicken stock or water over the kasha. cover tightly and cook over low heat at a bare simmer for 7-10 minutes or until all the liquid is absorbed. Remove from heat and reserve.

Prepare the pasta: Boil the bowtie macaroni or noodles according to package directions, until tender. Drain and reserve.

Heat the fat in a skilled and sauté the onions over medium low heat until golden brown. In a large serving bowl, combine the kasha, pasta and onions together. Serve hot.


----------



## peterhry (Jul 30, 2007)

This is a good one:
makemysupper.com/recipe/129


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Now there's a blast from the past. Hadn't thought about that in ages. It was one of the few things my mom could cook well. Thanks for posting.

Hey, have you got the recipe for Grandma Bessie's Luckshen Kugel? Hers was sooo good, and I've tried a few recipes for the kugel, but none come up to the memory of Bessie's. Gee, now you've got me thinking of Grandpa Jack's matzo brie.

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's an old family favorite from the days when the family was getting started, so it's cheap, easy, and, surprisingly tasty:

*Mom's Noodles and Cheese*

1 pkg Goodman's _*wide*_ egg noodles (or comparable brand)
Cottage cheese (large curd, not low fat)
margarine
fresh ground black pepper (optional, not in Mom's repertoire)

Cook noodles according to directions on package, drain. Put some margarine in the warm pot while noodles are draining, add the noodles back to the pot, turn heat up to med or so, and add a little more margarine if needed. Add as much cottage cheese as you like, stir to mix with noodles and margarine enough to warm the cheese to your preference, season to taste with some pepper and serve in pastel-colored Melmac bowls.

shel


----------



## lulubaker (Oct 13, 2007)

Dude that site is awesome!!! Soup is inspiration...


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Shel, my Baubie Bessie's favorite kugel was a matzo meal kugel dripping with schmaltz. She was a subscriber to the old country culinary maxim, "It's no good unless the schmaltz runs from the beard."  Hence, we have no family recipe for kugel that won't harden your arteries _and_ those of anyone who's in the vicinity just by reading it.

However, a friend (my cantor, actually) who makes a wonderfully dairy-rich noodle kugel that's not too sweet. I can get the recipe for it from her if you like.

In the mean time, here's one I adapted from Raymond Sokolov's The Jewish-American Kitchen. Don't even think of using the low fat or fat free stuff though!

Lokshen Kugel :lips:

1 stick butter, melted
1 pound broad egg noodles, cooked
3 cups (1.5 pounds) cottage cheese
3 cups sour cream
6 eggs, lightly beaten
1 cup (or more if you like) granulated sugar
1/2 cup raisins
1-1/2 cups plain bread crumbs (dry)
1 teaspoon cinnamon (I use Vietnamese from Penzey's)
2-3 tablespoons brown sugar
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Use some of the butter to grease a 3-quart baking dish.
In a large bowl combine the cottage cheese, sour cream, eggs, sugar, and raisins. Mix well. Add the drained noodles and mix well. Turn the mixture into the buttered baking dish.
Combine the bread crumbs with all but 2 tablespoons of the remaining melged butter, the cinnamon, and the brown sugar. Cover the top of the pudding with this mixture and drizzle the rest of the butter over the top. Bake the kugel for about 1 hour, until the top is nicely browned and the kugel is bubbling. Makes 10-12 servings.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, please ....

Shel - longing for the days when we'd have dinner at Bessie's place in da Bronx.


----------



## bboy (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the recipes and the site. I think i might try making the Kasha Varnishkes next week. :roll:


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

One of my favorites:

My Mom's Bean Curry
In the corner of India near Myanmar (Burma) live the Naga people, who I grew up with. This is one of my favorite foods they make. You want to have fresh beans plus dried-type (canned is fine). I like a mixture of bean types, maybe 3 15-oz cans, each a different kind. Kidney beans and garbanzos and butter beans, perhaps. If you like tofu, it also goes really well with this--cube it and add it at the same time as the beans. Make it mild or spicy by excluding or including the cayenne pepper.
2 T veg oil
2 t garam masala or curry powder
1 t turmeric
-->heat the spices in the oil
2-3 yellow onions, chopped
-->fry in the oil 'til browned, stirring often
--> add:
1 lb fresh beans (green, yellow, whatever)
about 5 cups or 3 cans cooked shell-type beans (if canned, rinse well)
1-2 tomatoes, chopped, or sauce
3-5 bay leaves
water to cover beans
3-4 chopped cloves garlic
2 t grated fresh ginger
cayenne pepper to taste (optional)

--> cook 'til the fresh beans are done, salt to taste
--> serve on plain rice--I recommend basmati
This bean curry is just as good 2 days later, and also makes a good hearty soup by itself.


----------



## sabalex (Oct 16, 2007)

Do you have a easy recipe to quickly for guest?


----------



## sabalex (Oct 16, 2007)

With green bean please


----------



## sabalex (Oct 16, 2007)

I will need it for tonight, please


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

WHFoods: Marinated Bean Salad

shel


----------

